# Oppinions on starting HGH (norditropin)



## Ronnie_Coalman (Jul 13, 2008)

Just wanted to get opinions on the cycle, I have Nova Nordisk Norditropin Simplex, the 45iu 15mg/1.5ml refill for the pens, it is still sealed and I have the serial/security number.

I'm basically coming off a long time on AAS, maybe too long a cycle tbh. I'm visiting an endocrinologist tomorrow and having tests done too see what state my levels and endocrine system is in before I begin anything else. My goal is to come off all AAS and use just HGH for a while (at least 6 months) maybe adding a small amount (200mg Cyp) per week after about 10 - 15 weeks off of test. I'm down to running just the 200mg cyp weekly now but will come off totally when I begin the GH.

I will post up the results of the endocrinologist tests so you guys can see them, I'm sure some of you will be able to make more sense of them than I will.

Test Cypionate - Just 250mg per week (after 15wks off)

HGH (Nova Nordisk Norditropin) - start on 2ius up to 4ius 4 x per week PWO

Training days are Mon/Tue/Thurs/Fri with martial arts Mon eve and Wed evenings.

HGH Dosing - 4 Days per week PWO SubQ in Abdomen.

Wks 1-4 - 2 ius

wk 5 - 2.5ius

wk 6 - 3 ius

wk 7 - 3.5ius

Will go up to 4 ius, not much higher as from what I have researched about Norditropin is that it is more potent than generic Chinese HGH and more pure,coming from a pharm and not being underground, plus I wont be able to afford more the 4 IU's of this stuff.

Any questions and comments are very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

What is your thinking in increasing the dose why not start at 4iu ?

If you only have enough for 4 x 4iu so 16iu total i would split over 3 days mon, wed, fri which would be just over 5iu per day


----------



## Ronnie_Coalman (Jul 13, 2008)

The reason why I'm ramping it up from 2 - 4ius is to assess my tolorance to the gh, I've not used it before and I think its sensible to gradually increase the dosage.

In regards to e3 days, does it make a difference whether its injected on training days or not, is there any benefit to using it on training days? Also is it just for fat loss that you should use it AM no carbs 40 mins either side? I'm looking to conserve muslce off cycle and hopefully gain some lean muslce over a longer period of time.

I have another question which I hope doesnt sound too stupid, I can only seem to find slin syringes with the needles attached, that you cant remove, but surely I need some that do detach so I can change from the drawing pin to the injecting pin as I've got to pierce the rubber stopper on the vial.

Thanks


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Swab the end of the GH vial before sucking it up and use the same pin. It'll be fine.


----------



## Ronnie_Coalman (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks, I need to know also how to convert the mg from the gh to ius in the syringe.

thankyou


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

If you have 45iu in 1.5ml then divide 1.5 by 45 wich gives you 0.3333333

so 1iu = 0.3333333ml x that by the amount you want to use per day so if you want 4iu

4 x 0.3333333 = 0.133333 ml


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Might be worth you adding a little bac water to help push gh through especially if you are starting at 2iu :thumbup1:


----------



## Ronnie_Coalman (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, thats a tiny amount of liquid, so how much would you recommend adding? enough that its 1/2 ml or more or less, and am I allowed to ask where to obtain the bac water from? Sorry if these are stupid questions to you guys, but rather than me just half assing things and starting something without knowing all the ins and outs I'd rather look stupid now than later.

Many Thanks


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I would say that 1/2 a ml would be fine. Bac water is fairly easy to get hold of online, I use omega labs


----------

